# New



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok I mad a post and nobody helped maybe I wasnt clear enough so my apologies on that... Im new to the event scene and would really like to het involved. Can anybody help me on that, tell me how to go about finding events and attending. Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

what part of the country are u in?


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Maybe google? I know that is how I found the ABKC show schedule...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, where are you located and what kind of events are you interested in attending?


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Im in Florida U.S and im interestes i. Wp nd Agility.. And your right google is your best friend I shall look when I get off. Good day everybody and thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

WHat part of FL?
I know there is a club in Dayton/Deltona area for WP and a bunch of stuff in the Tampa area as well as South FL.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

For agility, look up some advanced obedience/agility trainers in your area. Not the petco trainers....haha, they are not qualified trainers.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can look up shows for ADBA, UKC, AKC, ABKC they all have events depends on what breed you favor. I like them all  Dock Dogs is cool if your interested in seeing some of that.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> WHat part of FL?
> I know there is a club in Dayton/Deltona area for WP and a bunch of stuff in the Tampa area as well as South FL.


really Tampa.?!! Im right by Tampa..!! Im In Lakeland right now.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

ames said:


> You can look up shows for ADBA, UKC, AKC, ABKC they all have events depends on what breed you favor. I like them all  Dock Dogs is cool if your interested in seeing some of that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes me too, I would like to go to any and every one I can. I have a mixbreed and im interested in gettin her into some.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> For agility, look up some advanced obedience/agility trainers in your area. Not the petco trainers....haha, they are not qualified trainers.


Gotcha.!!! Thanks.!


----------

